# Medication used in Ukraine



## Eva666 (Sep 13, 2010)

I am on 2ww after embryo transfer in Kiev.  If test proves positive I will need to get more medication in UK.  How difficult is this?  I am currently on Divigel, Progynova, Duphaston and Utrogeston.  I dont think Divigel and Duphaston are available in UK.  Will GP prescribe what I need?  

Ta


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Eva,

Utrogestan and Progynova are available on prescription in the UK.

Duphaston was discontinued in 2008. You can get an alternative product called Femoston which contains both estradiol and dydrogesterone (these are the individual drugs contained in Progynova and Duphaston respectively). Assuming that the doses you are to take of the two seperate drugs are the same as the ingredients of femoston then you could use this product as an alternative. Femoston comes in 2 strengths 1/10mg & 2/10mg (estradiol/dydrogesterone)

Divigel is a brand name for estradiol in a gel formulation. It is available in three doses of 0.25, 0.5, and 1.0 g for topical application (corresponding to 0.25, 0.5, and 1.0 mg estradiol, respectively). There are 2 alternative products available in the UK that contain estradiol in a gel form; Sandrena (in 0.5mg and 1.0mg strengths) and Oestrogel (contains 0.75mg per measure)

Basically you can get the active drugs that you require just not in the brands/formulations that Kiev prescribe. You would need to check with them to see if they would support this though. Whether a GP in the UK woudl prescribe is also another kettle of fish. They have no obligation to prescribe these drugs for you as you are not being treated by them. If you have a sympathetic GP they may be prepared to prewscribe these for you on a prviate prescription (highly unlikely they would do this on the NHS but there is always a chance)

It's worth checking out the Russian boards on the website as there are other UK residents that go to Kiev for treatment and may be able to share with you their own experiences with obtaining the relevant medicines that Kiev recommend. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=354.0

Best wishes for your 2ww   

Maz x
​


----------

